# Error on TOS Galactica Photoetch Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I mistakenly included too few etch parts #8 on the TOS Galactica Photoetch Set (PGX183). I have created an errata sheet that contains 3 more of that piece and this is available free of charge to anyone with this photoetch set.

Today I shipped the errata sheet to all customers who purchased directly from ParaGrafix. If you purchased from another vendor*, please email me at pgms(at)paragrafix.biz and I will send you the sheet. Please do not PM me here or on another board - those messages will tend to get lost and I don't want to leave anyone hanging.

* *IMPORTANT UPDATE (5/20/2014, 5:45 PM):* If you purchased from CultTVman Steve will automatically ship you replacement sets as soon as they arrive at his shop (they ship tomorrow).


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

OK, we'll forgive_ this _mistake, but next time buddy.......

Carl-


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank you for being such a proactive manufacturer, Paul! That's awesome!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

That is how its done to keep customers and keep them happy.
well done sir.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

** IMPORTANT UPDATE (5/20/2014, 5:45 PM): *If you purchased from CultTVman Steve will automatically ship you replacement sets as soon as they arrive at his shop (they ship tomorrow).

Also, thank you all for the kind words, Jeff & Jafo.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Paulbo, I really don't think anyone has any doubts about ParaGrafix!* :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Carl.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Not only are your offerings absolutely beautiful, your care of the customer has always been awesome. What we really need to do is get you out of the etching business and somewhere where you're in charge of the world, or at least our part of it. You give me serious faith, brother, when I sorely need it.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*Got my extra pieces of photo-etch parts. Thanks for being pro active instead of reactive, Paul!*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you both!

I think there are a lot more vendors out there who are good, but the few bad apples make it look like they're in the majority by the amount of "press" they get.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

My etch arrived today! Way to rock on!


----------



## Neverendingmods (May 31, 2006)

*Errata*

Got mine, too. Thanks, Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Was I on the list for this, Paul? I did buy direct from you, at the same time as the LIS etch set. I just thought that being in state, I would have seen it by now. Just checking. I'll try to be patient.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I sent out the envelopes the 19th and you should have received yours by now. I need to know your real name and/or email address to confirm anything ... which I won't be able to do until at least Tuesday after I return from Wonderfest.


----------

